# Frankfurt Charter Recommendation?



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

We went out with Capt Dave on Tiny Bubbles. Great crew and they put us on fish. It was a fun trip! I can't say enough good stuff about the boat and the crew. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Captnbobb (Oct 20, 2003)

NittanyDoug said:


> We went out with Capt Dave on Tiny Bubbles. Great crew and they put us on fish. It was a fun trip! I can't say enough good stuff about the boat and the crew.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Was this a recent trip? Catch much salmon?


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

Captnbobb said:


> Was this a recent trip? Catch much salmon?


It was Tuesday morning. 4 kings and 4 Lakers. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------

